# Old T5 lamps causing Algae Bloom?



## Jamie McGrath (2 Dec 2015)

I have been having problems with green water for about three weeks now and have tried every method to clean it up without and sucess. ive tried three day blackout, using two not four lamps, %50 water changes, clean water chemicals, adjusted temprature, feeding fish on alternate days.  I asked the guy in Maidenhead aquatics for some advise today and told him all of the methods ive been using, he said that if the T5 lamps were over 7 months old they will start to cause algae blooms. Im not convinced on this but my lamps are about 9 months old. I would just replace the lamps but it would cost about £100 to replace all four lamps! has anyone come across t5s causing algae blooms?


----------



## ian_m (2 Dec 2015)

What a load of bolls... T5 tubes degrade very little (compared to ye olde T8 tubes) , maybe 5 years down to 80% brightness. They want to sell you tubes.

These are my T5 tubes, tube on right is 30 months old and one on left is 6 months old. Spot the difference.



 

I suspect your algae to due to extremely high light levels, rather than the tubes themselves. You need to tell us more detail, tube wattages, tank size, tank volume, CO2 etc etc.


----------



## Nelson (2 Dec 2015)

Jamie McGrath said:


> have tried every method to clean it up without sucess.


Are you sure ? .


> A new method is to use freshly cut 1-2 year old willow branches about 0.5-1cm in width. Place these in your tank vertically so they go from the substrate to a few centimetres above the water's surface. After a few days they will start to grow roots and the green water should start to clear. When cleared remove the branches from the water.


http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## Jamie McGrath (2 Dec 2015)

Hi the lights are 4X 54 w the tank is 200L I am not using Co2. The tank has been set up with these lights for about a year without any problems.


----------



## Jamie McGrath (2 Dec 2015)

Nelson said:


> Are you sure ? .
> 
> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


never heard of this, might give it a go if I can find some willow branches, but how can you tell if the tree is between 1 to 2 years old? has anyone tried this method and had any sucsess?


----------



## Nelson (2 Dec 2015)

Jamie McGrath said:


> has anyone tried this method and had any sucsess?


Should say I haven't.


----------



## ian_m (2 Dec 2015)

Jamie McGrath said:


> Hi the lights are 4X 54 w the tank is 200L


That is very high light and is responsible for the algae, especially once all the sources of nutrient (from substrate) have been exhausted. Try running with two tubes for say 4 hours a day for a while ? Try putting foil rings around the tubes to lower light level. Try dosing with liquid carbon to provide carbon for plants and act as an algaecide.


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Dec 2015)

Jamie McGrath said:


> how can you tell if the tree is between 1 to 2 years old?


1 or 2 year old branches should be green-ish, let me know how it works out for you.


----------

